# Want to plant on my land just outside of Wichita?



## SteveC (May 20, 2007)

I live on an abandoned dairy farm SE of Wichita, KS. I'm thinking about starting a garden / nursery. Unfortunately, I don't exactly have a green thumb (or a lot of free time) and could use some help. I am looking for someone who would be interested in "share-cropping" my land. I will provide the irrigation system and as much labor as I can. If you are interested, please email me at

[email protected]


----------

